# Trolling Trim Tab Motors



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone know of trolling motors designed to fit on my existing Bennet hydralic trim tabs?

All I've found come with electric trim tabs, minnKota and lenco. 

Don't want to replace my tabs, just and motors. Bow mount Trolling motor won't work for my boat. No deck room and high bow.


----------

